# Carnada electronica



## tinchoball (Jul 11, 2013)

Lo que estaba planeando hacer era una carnada electronica como la que plantea esta pagina 

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/NewsletterAgosto/nota3.htm

y estaba pensando en achicar bastante el circuito para que entre en una capsula que viene con los kinders para poner arriba del anzuelo, pero en la pagina dice que no hace falta impermeabilizar el zumbador, que solamente con un cable mayado estaba bien porque de esta forma se le estaria quitando potencia al circuito, lo que pensaba hacer es hacer un pequeño agujero para dejar el agujero del zumbador por donde se emite el sonido en contacto con el agua, sin impermeabilizacion alguna, se puede hacer? o es necesario impermeabilizar? 
otra duda es para que se usan los switchs porque no me quedo claro en la explicacion de la pagina.
tenia pensado alimentarlo con 3 pilas de 3v tipo boton, 
Muchas gracias ...


----------



## morta (Jul 12, 2013)

s1 activa o desactiva el oscilador de baja frecuencia que se usa para modular el oscilador de alta frecuencia, s2 hace que el oscilador de alta frecuencia cambie la frecuencia ""Cuando *S2 está abierto*, dicho oscilador genera señales con frecuencias comprendidas entre 1kHz y 10kHz, mientras que al cerrar el interruptor, la señal generada está entre 100hZ y 1kHz""

lo que no me queda claro es si solo el zumbador se mete al agua y se lo alimenta con 50 metros de cable o se sumerge todo el circuito, la única opción viable que se me ocurre es para pescar desde un bote dejando el circuito en el bote y con un cable de 2m sumergir solamente el zumbador en el agua para que haga la función de cebador de los peces.... el otro tema es que si imita el batir de las alas de los insectos cuando caen al agua, sirve para peces como las truchas, pero en el rio paraná no se me ocurre de momento a que pez le puede interesar el zumbido ya que el dorado por ejemplo es depredador de otros peces no de insectos.


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 12, 2013)

Amigo, quizás utilizando componentes SMD, aunque son difíciles de conseguir se pueden reciclar de otros aparatos. El problema sería la batería ya que debería ser muy pequeña, unas 3 en serie... pero no creo que duren mucho. Lo mejor como dice *morta* es que el circuito esté en el bote o en la orilla a tu lado y mediante un cable envíes las señales al piezo-eléctrico; el cuál yo aislaría en la parte trasera donde se conectan los cables y dejaría descubierto el lado del orificio para que "golpee" directamente el agua. También puedes realizar el circuito dentro de una boya o flotador un poco más grande de lo normal. Por otro lado no sé que tan susceptibles sean los peces a los campos eléctricos y/o magnéticos que se originan en los cables y aparatos, ya que pueden ser despreciables para nosotros pero para animales con sentidos tan especiales es otro cuento.

De todos modos cuéntanos como te va en tu día de pesca... hace un tiempo vi el montaje y quería hacerlo pero siempre lo olvido... suelo salir de pesca.

Saludos


----------



## tinchoball (Jul 13, 2013)

morta: mi duda es si poner interruptores de palanca o pulsadores, si son interruptores comunes, cual convendria dejar encendido para que tenga mas radio de atraccion?
blanko001: es muy buena la idea de las smd, pero si puedo achicar el circuito tanto como para ponerlo en una capsula de huevo kinder, para ponerlo en el medio de un lider, y abajo el sistema de plomadas y anzuelos, y que vaya a la profundidad donde caiga la plomada y anzuelo, me parece un desperdicio de cable y un desastre para arrojar 50 metros de cable y llegar al lado de la plomada, y si se pesca desde lancha y poner el circuito cerca, por logica el pez iria hacia donde escucha el ruido y no hacia el anzuelo que se encuentra a metros, por eso mismo quiero ponerlo en el lider, mi duda del zumbador es que dentro del orificio es metalico, y puede ser que genere un corto ya que el agua se considera semiconductor tengo una bateria recargable de 3,7 v pero dice que funciona con 9v, quiero hacerlo lo mas compacto que sea posible ya achique bastante en pcb wizard el circuito pero no llega a ser tan compacto como para introducirlo ahi, voy a fijarme si tengo alguna capsula o cajita que impermeabilizaria con silicona,


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 14, 2013)

tinchoball dijo:


> morta: mi duda es si poner interruptores de palanca o pulsadores, si son interruptores comunes, cual convendria dejar encendido para que tenga mas radio de atraccion?
> blanko001: es muy buena la idea de las smd, pero si puedo achicar el circuito tanto como para ponerlo en una capsula de huevo kinder, para ponerlo en el medio de un lider, y abajo el sistema de plomadas y anzuelos, y que vaya a la profundidad donde caiga la plomada y anzuelo, me parece un desperdicio de cable y un desastre para arrojar 50 metros de cable y llegar al lado de la plomada, y si se pesca desde lancha y poner el circuito cerca, por logica el pez iria hacia donde escucha el ruido y no hacia el anzuelo que se encuentra a metros, por eso mismo quiero ponerlo en el lider, mi duda del zumbador es que dentro del orificio es metalico, y puede ser que genere un corto ya que el agua se considera semiconductor tengo una bateria recargable de 3,7 v pero dice que funciona con 9v, quiero hacerlo lo mas compacto que sea posible ya achique bastante en pcb wizard el circuito pero no llega a ser tan compacto como para introducirlo ahi, voy a fijarme si tengo alguna capsula o cajita que impermeabilizaria con silicona,



- Es palanca
- NO, en un huevo kinder no te va a entrar pensa solo en la bateria
- El piezo no se pone en corto, el agua no es semiconductor es dielectrica
- SI, se te oxida y sulfata en pocos minutos
- usa una cajita de pastillas tic tac







En cuanto a saber electrónica (no commet) pero te digo que esto se puede hacer con dos transistores comunes y es para pesca de volado y bagres de superficie (no son las suegras)
con respecto a que se puede mejorar, que pegues con la gotita el piezo a la paredes de la cajita para que trasmita mejor las ondas este dispositivo tiene que estar bollando o semi-sumergido no debe ingresar mas de 5Cm  


posdata si te das mana solo coloca todo esto sobre una planchuelita de plástico rígido donde valla el piezo y la plaquetita con la batería y luego lo bañas bien con silicona en barra de la que se usa con la pistola. te queda re blindada no que no se como vas a hacer para sacar la batería


----------



## tinchoball (Jul 14, 2013)

- al ser de palanca, cual conviene dejar encendido 
- si se puede generar un circuito con varios transistores que genere un zumbido en rafaga seria mucho mejor por el problema de voltage, consumo y espacio, 
- estuve investigando sobre el agua y encontre que tiene que estar contaminada por sal por ejemplo para que sea conductora, si es simplemente H2O es dielectrica, nunca esta de mas aprender 
- muy buena idea la de la caja de tic tac
- el problema es que iria a metros bajo el agua, que cambiaria de estar centimetros a metros? la presion del agua afecta ?


----------



## tinchoball (Ago 29, 2013)

Estaba pensando en este circuito nuevame te y pensaba en que si habia una forma de que oscile de tal forma que imite lo que logra el 40106 pero con menos componentes y que disinuya el consumo para evitar espacio y poder poner una bateria mas chica. Encontre unos circuitos que imitan el sonido que genera un grillo. Solamente con un 555. Pero la pregunta es Atraera de la misma forma que este circuito ?


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 29, 2013)

sobre como poner en practica el circuito se me ocurrio esto



la boya seria el contenedor, ahi estaria el oscilador, baterias  y demas,desde la boya saldria el cable, hasta el piezoelectrico(me parece buena la idea de pegarlo a una lamina de plastico y silicona para que quede hermetico).
bien la tecnica si se usa caña y reel , seria tirar la linea y una vez en el agua con un mosqueton, hacer llegar la boya al agua, podria ponerse otro en el señuelo asi no quedaria a la deriva
el largo del cable seria de acuerdo a la profundidad requerida


mosqueton...


----------



## tinchoball (Ago 29, 2013)

solaris8 es muy buena idea, pero el unico problema es que yo realizo la pesca de orilla y uso plomadas, y queria hacer un oscilador que no consuma tanto para poder realizar un circuito que pueda meterse en una capsula que hago hermetica, y dentro de esa, como demuestro en el dibujo realizado en paint, ingresar bateria, oscilador, y zumbador y el zumbador puesto en las paredes de la placa, y que este lo mas cerca del anzuelo. si funciona el primero realizo uno para boyas por si en algun momento pesco con esta modalidad, y poner muchos metros de cable no tendria mucho efecto porque le sacaria fuerza al tiro, tambien hay posibilidades de que se enriede por eso mismo queria poner baterias pequeñas recargable.
pero tambien pensaba en que un grillo electronico puede generar el mismo sonido que el oscilador que presento en el tema, y quedaria un circuito similar a esto http://www.electronicaaguirre.es/kits/velleman/MK104.JPG el tamaño es aceptable pero las baterias funcionan con 9v pero este circuito http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-KqE5-tbkWYw/USJeGfIATFI/AAAAAAAABBI/1IBMuozgfDA/s1600/15.JPG trabaja con 3 voltios y su consumo debe ser minimo. 
agradezco muchisimo tu ayuda solaris8


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 29, 2013)

tinchoball...
funciona igual, solo lanzas la plomada,cuando ya toco fondo, y luego dejas bajar la boya, con el mosqueton...
sino algo asi, 





lo de bateria de 9 volts, no me guta, son caras y duran poco el circuito debe ser de bajo consumo, y de 3 volts, tipo reloj.
este estaria bueno, peeero , usa un ldr, bajo el agua, a menos que pesques en aguas muy limpias, es oscuro, seria una oscilacion continua no variaria el sonido.
supongo que pescas en el parana, asi que entenderas lo que digo


----------



## tinchoball (Ago 30, 2013)

solaris8 LA FOTO QUE ADJUNTASTE CON LA PLOMADA Y EL ANZUELO ES PRECISAMENTE LO QUE QUIERO HACER MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS! pero tienes razon con el ldr ya que pesco en el parana y por lo que se ve no es muy limpia :S
talvez se podra generar ondas cuadradas y de esa forma oscilaria, para que no funcione todo el tiempo, sino talvez espantaria en vez de atraer, creo que se puede generar ondas cuadradas con dos transistores, pero sin ldr, y de muy bajo consumo.
muchisimas gracias por la ayuda nuevamente


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 30, 2013)

oscilador bajo consumo...
http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lmc555.pdf

lo de la ldr, se me ocurre que prodria ser al reves es decir usarla de swicht, cuando oscuresca se enciende...asi tendrias que abrir la caja solo para apagarlo o sacarle la pila
la caja deberia usar el sistema de los señuelos , para que el tiron lo reciba el alambre acerado y no la caja

bueno solo son ideas....


----------



## tinchoball (Ago 31, 2013)

Muy buen ci consume muy poco pero sera facil conseguirlo ? Sino encontre este circuito http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-v0si-jje_6k/T3RlaFoaKSI/AAAAAAAAA2I/fAJpy8QFPvo/s1600/img124.jpg que por lo que se ve tiene muy poco consumo y tamaño ideal puedo hacer alguna artesania para que la capsula parezca un señuelo


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 31, 2013)

por el 2sb54, me hace acordar a "lupin"
no se en que frecuencia, trabaja.
https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=lupin&oq=lupin&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=revista+lupin


----------



## tinchoball (Ago 31, 2013)

jaajajja gran revista. me voy a fijar si encuentro este integrado porque trabaja a 1,5v y 10mA en caso de no conseguirlo voy a tener que diseñar algo a transistores. Muchas gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 31, 2013)

tinchoball dijo:


> Muy buen ci consume muy poco pero sera facil conseguirlo?



Siiii es el *NE555* es el IC mas conocido y vendido en todo el mundo levantas una piedra y hay uno  el *2SB54* se puede cambiar por el *BC558* tranquilamente


----------



## tinchoball (Sep 1, 2013)

Pido disculpas por no haber buscado los reemplazos de este ci, imagine que el famoso ne555 era el reemplazo pero nunca se sabe  con una pila de reloj durara un tiempo ?


----------



## tinchoball (Sep 3, 2013)

comparando ambos datasheets y probandolo en un simulador me di cuenta que el NE555 trabaja con un minimo de 3v y consume 200mA en cambio el LMC555 trabaja con 1,5v y un consumo de −10 mA, +50 mA y ya que este circuito va a trabajar bajo el agua por bastante tiempo es mejor menos consumo, aparte porque quiero alimentarlo con una pila de reloj o una bateria chica que encontre en un circuito que tenia guardado de 3,7v recargable, encontre un circuito que al estar realizado con transistores su consumo debe ser minimo http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/08/Astable.png. pero los clocks me siguen resultando la mejor opcion


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 31, 2013)

morta dijo:


> el otro tema es que si imita el batir de las alas de los insectos cuando caen al agua, sirve para peces como las truchas, pero en el rio paraná no se me ocurre de momento a que pez le puede interesar el zumbido ya que el dorado por ejemplo es depredador de otros peces no de insectos.


viste que para el dorado o el surubi se encarna con un cascarudo o un bagrecito , bueno los dos peces emiten un ruido de baja frecuencia ,como una especie de cruak cruak ,
habra que regularl el esquema como para que emita frecuencias entre 5 y 40 hz ,
no se,,, sera cuestion de prueba y error asta dar con el mejor sonido del señuelo

PD:
estoy armando unos señuelos con luz y sonido,cuando los pruebe publico el esquema y los resultados.
voy a ir a un camping a probar,alli hay luz y me llevo el soldador y unos cuantos capasitores y hago la prueba ''in situ''.
para los que se quieren ir adelantado,el señuelo luminoso lo arme con un lm3909 y dos pilas de reloj,
tengo en tres colores,verde,amarillo y rojo ,la idea es que el pez al ver el led se arrime a investigar si es un bicho de luz, la frecuencia que estoy usando es de 1 hz y use el lm3909 porque se puede usar con una sola pila y no consume nada,la pila dura un año dicen



todo lo arme y lo metí en un tubito de mechas de 1 mm ,flota y todo ,asi que lo pienso usar de boyita luminosa,bastante comparta quedo,
todo lo encinte y para encenderlo le pongo una arandelita entre las dos pilas,
unas fotitos de como quedo el la boyita
*esta foto tiene la arandelita,si la meto para adentro el circuito queda encendido ,tapo el señuelo luminoso y a usarlo*

*el detalle de las dos pilitas,use dos pilas porque el led es de alto brillo
*


*y aqui esta el led ya metido el el tubito de las mechitas,tambien entra lo mas bien adentro de una manguera transparente,pero el tubito tiene tapa ¡¡
*




es este esquema.pero con un capacitor de 470 µf y alimentado con dos pilitas de reloj (las pilas la saque desarmando una bateria de 12 volt de control remoto a23 ) 
http://www.reprise.com/host/circuits/flasher.asp





para un led comun con una pila basta,pero si usan un led de alto brillo hay que poner dos pilas o sea 3 volt

cuando la estrene comento los resultados¡¡¡


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 31, 2013)

Encontré otro diagrama, "por si acaso" hay que cambiar de carnada.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 31, 2013)

el transformador es de una radio spica, voy a buscar los datos de como construirlo al transformador,
a ese esquema lo arme ya hace mucho y funciona


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 31, 2013)

Creo que es uno de esos trafos de audio fáciles de adquirir en electrónicas, de 8Ω y 1KΩ, pero debe tener tap cental.
De hecho debo tenerlo, recuerdo tener 2, uno mas grande pero ambos decían 8Ω y 1KΩ para cambiar las impedancias de una antigua salida de un radio.
Uno peque sencillo mas o menos así debe servir:






Saludines!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2014)

de la carnada electronica, todos componentes smd ,como para que entre en una boyita,
asi tengo sonido + luz y todo del tamaño del resonador + del ancho de una pila de rejoj ,como para que entre adentro de una tapita de gaseosa o veo si lo puedo meter en una boya o adentro de un pescadito de plastico



ayer estaba azotando la carnada luminosa con una plomada y linea contra la pileta,como probar lo estanco y fuerte del cebo, luego me sacaron carpiendo los chicos porque se querian bañar, asi que le colgué la boya al collar del perrito ,si no se desarma y sobrevive ,es porque esta lista ,,,,
nomas que en un momento tuve que acortar la distancia que colgaba la carnada del collar,porque casi se la come el perro,la quería masticar,pero aguanto muy bien los intentos del perro para quitárselo de encima,
por la noche me di cuenta que invente el perro-luciernaga ¡¡¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2014)

placa terminada, entra en una tapita ,todabia no la recorte,pero ya la arme y probe,
la puse en mano y la lleve a donde los chicos y les dije miren ¡¡ atrape una ranita y se la creyeron ¡¡¡
suena como una ranita ¡¡¡

pila de 3 volt,usa dos 

Ver el archivo adjunto 103549

pcb con dos placas,una sola arme y voy por la otra,,,pero a la otra la voy a regular con otra frecuencia,

Ver el archivo adjunto 103550

no pregunten ¡¡¡ cuando hice el pcb me olvide de poner la patita 7 a masa 
me di cuenta que puedo achicar mas el pcb y alli lo corrijo

Ver el archivo adjunto 103551

alli esta adentro de una tapa de jarabe 

Ver el archivo adjunto 103552

pcb + pila 

Ver el archivo adjunto 103553

pcb + tapa de gaseosa , la pista de afuera no esta conectada a nada,asi que la puedo recortar 
Ver el archivo adjunto 103554


----------



## tinchoball (Jul 12, 2014)

disculpen la tardanza en responder ( mas de 6 meses ) pero la verdad nunca mas me fije en este tema.
Me alegro que hayan armado sus señuelos de pesca. Alguno los probo con buenos resultados? 
Al usarlo como un señuelo, no se corre el riesgo que un pez con una mandibula un poco fuerte lo parta, rompa o quiebre el plastico que recubre el circuito para protegerlo?
Los que lo probaron, lo usaron como si fuera un señuelo de esta forma? :




o lo pusieron en forma de boya para que atraiga al pez y que la carnada termine de enganchar al pez? 
Muchas gracias por aportar al tema!


----------



## gsozzi87 (Feb 28, 2015)

Buenas tardes:

Alguno ha montado alguna de estas carnadas? Saben si funcionan? En plagasonix venden unas q ademas del oscilador tienen un led q parpadea. Estan dentro de la boya. Podra alguien iluminarme un poco?

Gracias


----------



## lucas3d (Jun 13, 2015)

Hola, quería decirles que estoy haciendo una carnada electrónica para la escuela y en el circuito que encontré en Internet no se de cuanto es una resistencia. Quería pedirles ayuda para que me digan de cuanto puede ser porque en la imagen del circuito de los componentes aparece como 1.2M y según los colores de otra parece ser de 4.3M. Ahí les paso la imagen y el circuito esquemático que hice en el ISIS. En la imagen aparece como R1


Si alguien conoce otro circuito para hacer una carnada electrónica con el mismo integrado aceptare consejos. Gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 13, 2015)

lucas3d dijo:
			
		

> Hola quería decirles que estoy haciendo una carnada electrónica para la escuela y en el circuito que encontré en Internet no se de cuanto es una resistencia. Quería pedirles ayuda para que me digan de cuanto puede ser porque en la imagen del circuito de los componentes aparece como 1.2M y según los colores de otra parece ser de 4.3M. Ahí les paso la imagen y el circuito esquemático que ise en el ISIS. En la imagen aparece como R1
> 
> 
> Si alguien conoce otro circuito para hacer una carnada electrónica con el mismo integrado aceptare consejos. Gracias



En el circuito dice 1M2ohms, coloca eso, si no te satisface, la cambias por una de 4M7 y listo.
Puede ser la confusión por los colores degradados en la imagen que no es buena Marron,Rojo,Verde a Amarillo,Violeta,Verde.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 13, 2015)

lucas3d dijo:
			
		

> el circuito esquemático que hice en el ISIS.


 
te recomiendo que veas este link : http://serverpruebas.com.ar/NewsletterAgosto/nota3.htm


----------

